# Penis Size?... Daft Question...



## Honeypots (22 October 2008)

I apologise if this is a really, really stupid question 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but...

Does a horses penis size depend partly on when it was gelded?
Do stallions have a bigger penis than a gelding and does a horse that was gelded as a yearling generally have a smaller penis than one that was gelded late?
Would a rig have a bigger penis that a gelding?

or is it just genetics 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would the fact that my 15.1hh cob gelding who was gelded at a year old be the resaon why he has a relatively small penis compared to my 9hh shetland who was gelded at 3yrs.


----------



## soph21 (22 October 2008)

Um Dunno


----------



## Irishcobs (22 October 2008)

I have wondered this. 
My boy has a big penis and we believe he was gelding late but my friends cob (same size, build etc) is much smaller. I used to work with a CB that was gelded at 9yr old after covering mares and his was huge.


----------



## Gucci_b (22 October 2008)

pmsl, soz


----------



## monica987 (22 October 2008)

Lol - I haven't yet seen my horses penis! (he is new)


----------



## _Amy_Rose_ (22 October 2008)

Wel that dis-proves (is that even a word) the whole shoe size theory! Sorry im so imature! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




On a more serious note i think the time of gelding can ahve an affect, though im not sure....


----------



## FrankieBoy (22 October 2008)

Frankie is a big old 17+hand boy, and he is well and truley put to shame by My friends 4 year old exmoore stallion who stands at 13.2
...I dont know the answer to your question.
I just thought I'd add that =\
x


----------



## stencilface (22 October 2008)

Our 14.2 who we've always suspected is a rig (although blood tests say no) is considerably more well hung than his taller (won't use the word bigger there 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) friends.  

And I think he knows it


----------



## Laafet (22 October 2008)

The shetlands at my yard have ones that almost touch the ground when they are relaxed! As for normal size horses, Murph is huge but T is quite small, both were gelded about the same time and are of the same height and type. Having seen a lot of TB colts at work I can say they all seem to be different.


----------



## _OC_ (22 October 2008)

I wonder why my cob spends alot of time with his out in the droopy position...there is relaxed,and relaxed...but,this morning with a frost,it was the last thing I expected to see dangling!


----------



## soph21 (22 October 2008)

Both of mine were gelded at 2 1/2 and they are both pee wees lol!
Bears a cob and Buddie's a welsh A. Buddie is very embarrassed as his sheath looks like a mares teats!
He always gets called a lovely little mare!


----------



## samstar (22 October 2008)

so is your iron in the other hand.


----------



## wizgirl (22 October 2008)

God - I just tried google the answer as it got me thinking. 


Don't do it!!!!!!! I am traumatised!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hadfos (22 October 2008)

Cant really say it is something that has ever crossed my mind???lol!!


----------



## Honeypots (22 October 2008)

I'm in between ironing.....


----------



## Honeypots (22 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
so is your iron in the other hand.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

just for you Samstar...


----------



## samstar (22 October 2008)

nice one. very very funny


----------



## Fahrenheit (22 October 2008)

Well i say it makes no difference when they were gelded...

Have owned a few gelding and a few stallions and where I have to say one of my stallions is the most well endowed horse i've ever seen  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (definitely god gift of the horse world  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) the other stallions were very average compared with the geldings and one stallion had a titchy pencil


----------



## samstar (22 October 2008)

yes but the one that honeypots is on about is a gelding, could he be a rig, as showing stallion tendencies. Ihope thats the right word


----------



## JM07 (22 October 2008)

my little cob is 14.1...on a good day!!!...and he was cut late at 5+ and his is massive......


----------



## skewby (22 October 2008)

Really interesting question, I wonder!  Like stencilface, I had my lad rig tested and thankfully he was clear.  I don't know his history cos he came through Stow Fair, but I reckon he was gelded shortly before I got him (at 4 years old).  The vet said that being obsessed with, and able to do the "biz" with, mares (and a lot of other riggy behaviour) could well be down to being cut late, i.e. after sexual maturity and some "action", so to speak.  Also he's very broad and muscly which led the vet to think he'd had all his tackle to quite a mature age.  And his is HUGE.  Even for a big horse.  People are aghast when they see it, and always comment.  If there were a class at HOYS for it, we'd be unbeatable.

Do we all post pics now?


----------



## Fahrenheit (22 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
yes but the one that honeypots is on about is a gelding, could he be a rig, as showing stallion tendencies. Ihope thats the right word 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

If showing stallion tendancies and you are concerned I believe the only way to tell if a gelding is a rig or not is via a blood test.... willy size certainly isn't an indicator imho


----------



## Honeypots (22 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
yes but the one that honeypots is on about is a gelding, could he be a rig, as showing stallion tendencies. Ihope thats the right word 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

If showing stallion tendancies and you are concerned I believe the only way to tell if a gelding is a rig or not is via a blood test.... willy size certainly isn't an indicator imho 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

lmao 
	
	
		
		
	


	





No..we won't be counting on willy size..lol.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but I was wondering if it were an indication but it seems not..

The 'gelding' in question is showing a few signs.. he doubles up his poo's, he moves on/chases off other boys, wee's on poo's and gets very excited with my mare to the point that he has covered her twice today that we saw..once about a foot away from me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. He just happens to be very well endowed and I wondered if it was all because he could have been cut late or a rig.
As you say, a blood test is the only sure way to find out 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks for your replies guys...


----------



## samstar (22 October 2008)

A blood test it definately will be. cheers


----------



## Governor (22 October 2008)

No idea of the answer but can we please make this number 1 of the 5 most talked about topics in H&amp;H mag next week!!


----------



## rubyred (22 October 2008)

What does everyone consider normal relative to size of horse? 
Think mine are normal but you do see a lot of variations and I've not seen many mature stallions that could be considered lacking!


----------



## Honeypots (22 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
No idea of the answer but can we please make this number 1 of the 5 most talked about topics in H&amp;H mag next week!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


hahahaha...would love to see that


----------



## Honeypots (22 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What does everyone consider normal relative to size of horse? 
Think mine are normal but you do see a lot of variations and I've not seen many mature stallions that could be considered lacking!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Its big when it resembles a fifth leg 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  or as his owner thought today...an electric fence post..lol


----------



## CastleMouse (22 October 2008)

Ali's is huge and he was gelded quite late!


----------



## rubyred (22 October 2008)

Perhaps we are going to need pictures for comparison!


----------



## squirtlysmum (22 October 2008)

I know when my baby ned was a colt he had well I can only describe it as a heat seeking fifth leg it was hooooge! However I did the meany thing and had his b******s chopped off and he has a normal sized non heat seeking appendage, phew!!!


----------



## Honeypots (22 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I know when my baby ned was a colt he had well I can only describe it as a heat seeking fifth leg it was hooooge! However I did the meany thing and had his b******s chopped off and he has a normal sized non heat seeking appendage, phew!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

So do you think the smaller willies aren't so small afterall...they just don't come all the way out?


----------



## samstar (22 October 2008)

what have you started honeypots. you dare take a pic of him and I'll do you for intruding on his privacy


----------



## Honeypots (22 October 2008)

Ummm..hellooo!!! He's not exactly shy about his wares..


----------



## samstar (22 October 2008)

but thats in front of his family.  you know how nervous he gets in front of strangers. Anyway go ahead and do it as no one can beat him.


----------



## PapaFrita (23 October 2008)

I'm not sure how big 'big' is 
	
	
		
		
	


	




This is PF's hubby (although they've never actually met)
I thought he's quite big. Is he?


----------



## Tia (23 October 2008)

Here's my ex-stallion soft and lazing about;


----------



## PapaFrita (23 October 2008)

Hmm... I think your lad's is a bit longer proportionately, but H's has more girth


----------



## Tia (23 October 2008)

Lol!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





When his was hard, it almost came down to the floor and was super wide  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  The helmet was VERY scary looking as it was sooo huge  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

By the way, I didn't intend taking a photo of him with his willie-wonka hanging out; I just took the photo and saw it afterwards, Lol!!

All the geldings I have, who were cut as yearlings, have small willies.  The couple of later cut geldings willies are all much bigger than the early cut ones.  No idea whether this is the way it goes statistically, but it seems to be the case on my farm.

One horse here, not mine, had been gelded before arriving here, however during the gelding a part had been missed and he was cut short - the horse exhibited stallion tendancies and was having hardons and was extremely interested in mare.  He was cut open again by my vet where he found a tiny part at the top of one of the testicles had been missed by the previous vet.  He took it out, horse became a normal gelding overnight.  Vet did not do the blood test as the test was the same cost as the surgery, so he just went for it based on my info on him.


----------



## PapaFrita (23 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Lol!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





When his was hard, it almost came down to the floor and was super wide  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  The helmet was VERY scary looking as it was sooo huge  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

[/ QUOTE ]
Meh. I think you just have penis envy 
	
	
		
		
	


	








You realise that now I'll have to check A's 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[ QUOTE ]
By the way, I didn't intend taking a photo of him with his willie-wonka hanging out; I just took the photo and saw it afterwards, Lol!!


[/ QUOTE ]





 Well DUH! Same here


----------



## missfroufrou (23 October 2008)

Did anyone see the 50 years of Blue Peter programme? They had a shetland pony in the studio who got his todger out which seemed huge because of his little legs and it nearly hit the floor, he was looking straight at the camera "like take a look at THAT", it was hilarious!
(I have partly posted this because I want this thread to get into the H&amp;H top subjects discussed on the forum!)


----------



## Tia (23 October 2008)

_*sniggers*_






It feels really bad and dirty to be talking like this on HHO  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## missfroufrou (23 October 2008)

Well PF, the handler seems very aware of the 'situation' look at her face!


----------



## somethingorother (23 October 2008)

it has amused me, and would even more so if it made it into top talked about in H&amp;H. 

Afraid i have no good input... only that the gelding i shared was cute late and we think he was used for breeding, but his was 'normal' size.


----------



## unicornleather (23 October 2008)

LOL, I think you are brave to put this question on here and this could go on for ages!!
I am saying nothing about penis sizes!
Oz


----------



## Honeypots (23 October 2008)

QR

LMAO at Tia and PF... those are quite impressive 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thats pretty much what this geldings looks like but because my cobbie's penis is somewhat smaller and this gelding is acting riggy, I wonder if there was a connection 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mmmm..may go ask in breeding


----------



## PapaFrita (23 October 2008)

I know, she was cracking up. Not the 'handler' though... and ermmm interesting choice of words!


----------



## fatpiggy (23 October 2008)

I'm willing to bet that it varies from horse to horse, just like in humans! However, I was told that the swooshing noise that geldings make when they trot was because gelding them means the penis never develops to the size of a stallion, so there is space and consequently air inside the sheath, which makes the noises.

Anyway, too much is a waste !


----------



## Honeypots (23 October 2008)

Well that was kind of my thoughts..that gelding early somehow stopped the penis reaching its full potential ..sizewise!  or am I just trying to make excuses for my cobs relatively small willy 
	
	
		
		
	


	









OR... do I just never see my cobs penis at full stretch because he doesn't display it in that way?..


----------



## joy (23 October 2008)

My toung lad was gelded last year at 4, my old boy at 3 and baby, baby, baby they are the kings of the swingers


----------



## LankyDoodle (23 October 2008)

Sorry but I am just looking at the thread a few lines down from a horse who thinks his owner is a pervert... well, if his owner came on HERE she'd have a field day, wouldn't she?


----------



## Laafet (23 October 2008)

Colts make that noise too, I think that that just like humans it is a bit random and partially genetic. Murphy was tested for being a rig as he does poo mountains and mounts mares and goes all the way. He is not a rig as it turns out, just a dominant play boy that lived with some slutty mares and a few gay geldings that he's mounted too. I think more people compare their horses manhoods than admit, I know we always notice.


----------

